# Official Prehistoric Scenes & Retro-Scenes Model Contest



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

From the classic Prehistoric Scenes™ to the Retro-Scenes kits, here's your chance to win 
great prizes and be toasted among your friends and colleagues. Monster Model Review is teaming up with Primeval Plastics, The Alchemy Works and DENCOMM to give you..


"The Official Prehistoric Scenes™ & Retro-Scenes Model Contest"

Build, paint, convert your favorite Prehistoric Scenes ™ kit or any of the Retro kits from Primeval Plastics or The Alchemy Works for your chance to win big prizes like The new Deinonychus or Struthiomimus Retro Prehistoric resin kit from Primeval Plastics, the Polacanthus “Aurora What If” kit from The Alchemy Works, the Official 2009 Prehistoric Scenes™ or Monster Scenes® calendar from DENCOMM and the DVD collections of Monster Model Review. Three main categories with three runner-up prizes means there are plenty of chances to win.


Check out or contact Primeval Plastics [email protected] and The Alchemy Works http://thealchemyworks.com/ for more information on their excellent kits.


Visit www.dencomm.net to see the latest in official Prehistoric Scenes™ and Monster Scenes® goodies, including details of the newest licensed kits from Moebius Models. 

TrevorYlisaari is volunteering his web skills to create the Official contest web site, http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/contest.html 
Feel free to share your in progress pictures and if you are into the classic Prehistoric Scenes™ or the Retro kits and haven't been to Trevor's page you are in for a treat. http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/main.html 

Revell just reissued the classic Prehistoric Scenes™ as the "Dawn of Time" series. They are very affordable and available at CultTVman's Hobby shop http://www.culttvmanshop.com/ and other fine 
hobby shops.

If you’re missing pieces, have some to trade, need extra pieces to build that diorama check out the Parts Pit http://thepartspit.com/.


Head on over to the Officail web site to find all the rules and information at: http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/contest.html or link to it off Monster Model Review's web site at http://www.monstermodelreview.com/



"Prehistoric Scenes" and the Prehistoric Scenes logo are trademarks of DENCOMM.
© 2003 - 2008 DENCOMM. All rights reserved. Any duplication or re-purposing of DENCOMM product or content is strictly prohibited.




Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Got the video up..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZENYNQ4hmIM
Thanks again For watching
Rob
monster model review


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool and Finally a PS contest.Now this will motivate me to paint another PS kit and Thanks to all involved in making this happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very Cool! Thanks guys for putting this together!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally I'll wait and see if there's a Monster Scenes comp- but well done guys!! It's a fantastic idea!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'm not really a dino modeller, but maybe my son (dino84) would be interested...

Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hmmm.
Doesn't seem to be much interest in this.

Anyone here thinking about entering?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

You answered my question Trevor.
If it helps any, I have news that the Raptor is close!!!!! 
I'll post pics when I have him in my hands.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's the Raptor what it'll look like unassembled...
Kit available soon! Price still undetermined.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

How and where do you enter this contest?

Lynn


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

All the information can be found here
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/contest.html

The rules, and submission guidlines.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks Trevor!
Can you enter only one model or can you do mulitple entries? 

Lynn


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

You can enter as many times as you wish.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, we have our first entry!
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/entry.html


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very very cool diorama! I like how they all look like they are working together and not all crammed into a scene! Everything seems to fit well!

Nice job!

MMM


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

The new Retro PS Raptor by Primeval Plastics, just one of the many cool prizes.








painted up by Steve Ross
Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Another new entry to check out!
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/entry.html


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just added another new entry.
Very nice Cave diorama.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Another new entry.
Armored Dinosaur.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If I can find time after the holidays I'd love to get in on this! Very nice entrys so far!:thumbsup:
James Webb


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Now we have a Tar Pit!
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/entry.html


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*dumb technique question*

Do you think this was sprayed dark and then dry-brushed light? 

Or sprayed light and then washed dark?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd say dark then drybrushed light :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd agree with Denis.

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I agree with Mcdougall and Auroranut, sprayed olive drab then drybrushed light grey.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I also agree.
Looks like dark with drybrushing.

On another note, there is now a new entry.
This time it's a Mammoth.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These kits are all fabulous :thumbsup: I really don't envy the Judges' next to impossible task of picking winners...they all look like winners to me
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah.
I hear you.
It's going to be tough.

And it just got tougher since there is yet another addition to the entries this morning.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

And 2 more additions this morning.

Things are starting to shape up nicely.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Lookin really good so far!:thumbsup:
Keep em comin guys!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Another entry today.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/entry.html


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I gotta get off my duff and some pics snapped, I've got no excuses to not be in this contest.

Lynn


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The entries are all great!! There's some fine dino talent out there!!
Good luck to everyone!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I just sent you a few more submissions.

Lynn


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I received 3 submissions.
Probably won't get them up until Friday though as I am swamped thsi week.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

4 new submissions added last night, with another one being added later today.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/entry.html


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I sent you some more submisions.

Lynn


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Got them.
Will hopefully have them up tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just added 6 more entries!
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/contest/entry.html
5 more single kits and another great diorama.
Check them out. We now have a total of 21 entries now.
There is still one more week to enter, so get yours in as soon as possible.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's some fantastic build there Trevor!! The judges are gonna have a hard time picking winners!!

Chris.


----------

